# Is anyone concerned that Amazon will change its pay structure?



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Drivers are completing deliveries well within the four-hour block. Is anyone worried that Amazon will change payments to one-hour blocks or maybe even pay-per-package?


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Drivers are completing deliveries well within the four-hour block. Is anyone worried that Amazon will change payments to one-hour blocks or maybe even pay-per-package?


Anything is possible with Amazon, I will not surprise if they start paying even with gift cards!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm finding that you may get done early one route but you'll make that time up down the road. So, it evens out mostly. If they lower the pay or
make it payout somehow less it would make this job very unappealing. I don't see that happening. Going to be interesting to see how things progress.


----------



## Odiezilla (Sep 26, 2014)

You can expect them to do whatever it takes to lower their costs. Yes, this means you making less money sooner or later.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Odiezilla said:


> You can expect them to do whatever it takes to lower their costs.
> *
> >>>>*Yes, this means you making less money sooner or later.


...ding...ding...ding...ding !!! correct answer !

This is why 3hr, 2hr and even 1 hour (crazy) blocks are
popping up on the .com side, mostly in the evenings when
there is less volume and re-attempts are run.

To get a full route with 3 hours to deliver it, instead of the customary 4,
effectively cuts the payout 25%. ...and for some of us --->.

However, if it's only a few packages (like <10) going out from 6-9pm,
or 7-9 something, then it's a decent trade off. No worse than a string of
short uber rides down the street with lazy riders at minimum fare.
Maybe even a bit better as the packages do not speak, belch or fart.

...my 2cents


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> ...ding...ding...ding...ding !!! correct answer !
> 
> This is why 3hr, 2hr and even 1 hour (crazy) blocks are
> popping up on the .com side, mostly in the evenings when
> ...


What's the dot-com side? And what are the rates they're paying out for blocks less than four hours?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm a dot com guy. We only do 4 hour blocks, no attended deliveries or timed deliveries, strait $18 an hour, no tips. We typically average about 50 pkgs on a run give or take. Have had as little as 34 and as many as 63 so far. At least that seems to be the case out of Miami Gardens location. Doral has a different setup possibly? I see ONLY 4 hour blocks and have not seen any other options. Now possibly night shifts do have smaller blocks and I might not see them because I don't do the night shift. I'll watch to see if that happens, but I don't see any advantage to having or taking smaller blocks unless you're doing prime now deliveries.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't know if I would say that I'm concerned, but I do expect it at some point. Even if it's not the pay that changes. For example, adding a 40 hour per week cap to our hours makes a big difference in weekly pay. That already happened. That's why I keep active accounts with multiple companies. Because they can and do change the terms all the time. I just switch back and forth between whichever one meets my needs at that moment. And that allows me to not be too concerned about it.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

sofla11 said:


> I don't know if I would say that I'm concerned, but I do expect it at some point. Even if it's not the pay that changes.
> 
> For example, adding a 40 hour per week cap to our hours makes a big difference in weekly pay. That already happened.
> *YES*
> ...


150% as much as I could try, I can not agree more ! All of this, yes.
Perfect recipe for keeping all the bills paid.


----------



## flexology (Jan 28, 2016)

My guess is they'll just move all of the Prime Now unattended deliveries over to the .com side whenever possible, and if a .com driver doesn't deliver within the preferred 2-hour block, they'll just hope that since it's unattended the customer won't notice.

Other than that, I really think having the wrong # of drivers is what costs them money on a daily basis when it comes to actually delivering to the customers.


----------

